# Fear And Love



## Harry Haller

Well friends, I have finally done it, after many many years of trying, I have finally overcome fear. As I sit here on this sunday morning, devoid of any fear, looking out my shop window at the park opposite, at the children, at the families, I feel no fear.




 

So, how does it feel? Empty, lonely, isolated, but all in a positive good way, I don't really yearn for anything, there is nothing I would particularly like to do today, other than what I am doing anyway, loading up laptops, playing music loudly, there is nothing I particularly wish to eat, no car I particularly would like to drive, no woman I would particularly like to sleep with, nothing.

I am not happy, I have not felt the feeling of happiness for some time now, however, I do feel a sense of contentment, of not being pulled in directions, of not having an agenda.

When I was a child, I used to read Asterix comics, loved them, still read them now, I remember being bemused by the final scene, it was always the same, the Gauls eating roast boar, everyone tucking in and enjoying themselves, the bard tied up so he could not sing, it was a joyous scene, all apart from two gauls, and it was always the same two gauls, they were doing the cooking, and the serving, and they would roast huge boars and then bring them to the other Gauls. I always felt sorry for them, why were they not enjoying themselves, why were they not eating boars, how come they got stuck with that gig?. Lately I am starting to understand, their pleasure was in serving, in giving, in being one of the many cogs in this world that keep things turning, maybe they were happier being on the serving side than the eating side.

Yet, for all that I feel I have learned, all that I have embraced, I also know this is not Sikhism, Sikhs do not fear, but they do love, rid yourself of fear in the wrong way, and you lose everything, love, desire, hope, optimism, you become empty, as indeed I am, but it is a contented emptiness, nonetheless devoid of love. There is a saying that if you fear nothing, then you love nothing, as you have nothing to fear to lose, I would wager that is true.

A good Sikh fears nothing, loves everything, and is a cog to the universe, until he/she becomes part of the universe. Why does that feel so hard right now, if I start to love everything, then by default the fear will come back, the cog bit is ok, the hard one is to love without fear


----------



## Harry Haller




----------



## chazSingh

Interesting read harry Ji,

Just my thoughts on your comment below
*"There is a saying that if you fear nothing, then you love nothing, as you have nothing to fear to lose, I would wager that is true"*

Do you feel that love is only love once you feel a fear to lose them, or of maybe losing them...that that fear is a marker to signal love?

To me personally, if i love someone (with no attachments)...the relationship is completely free...if that person so wishes to leave me...that is fine...for i love them...i would not wish them to stay with me because they felt they had to...love is complete freedom.

if i lose my fear of death, does that mean i stop loving someone...say my partner. I have no fear in the possibility that one day she will leave me through death....so my love no longer exists? is that what you mean?


----------



## Tejwant Singh

Nirbhau, Nirvair- Fearless and a True Lover- Ik Ong Kaar is unable to cultivate fear in his Sikhs.

Sikhi is one of the rarest way of lives which does not fear death but rather embraces it.


----------



## Harry Haller

chazSingh said:


> Do you feel that love is only love once you feel a fear to lose them, or of maybe losing them...that that fear is a marker to signal love?



that is the love the most people know, the grasping, needy, suffocating love, it can be the love for life, the love for a person, the love of an act, one loves it so much, one does not wish to give it up.


chazSingh said:


> To me personally, if i love someone (with no attachments)...the relationship is completely free...if that person so wishes to leave me...that is fine...for i love them...i would not wish them to stay with me because they felt they had to...love is complete freedom.



then you are a wise man, I have always had a problem with love, I am not intelligent when it comes to love.



chazSingh said:


> if i lose my fear of death, does that mean i stop loving someone...say my partner. I have no fear in the possibility that one day she will leave me through death....so my love no longer exists? is that what you mean?



I think it works the other way round, once you stop loving, needing, wanting, when even your own peace of mind is selfish, then you begin the living death, but not the death of the shabad, this is something different, although the end results for those around you are still the same, it is warped, but it is only a hop, skip and a jump from this state to the state whereby the love flows, a state that I believe to be fully in line with Sikhism.


----------



## Harry Haller

Ajeet Singh said:


> GOD'S LOVE is the supreme achievement in life.



this does not even make sense


Ajeet Singh said:


> The super powers of LOVE of GURU / GOD
> are enormous & thus facilitate in elimination of fear



how can super powers eliminate fear, please explain.


Ajeet Singh said:


> Fearlessness is the attribute of the lotus feet
> ( charan kamal) of BABA NANAK JEE.


again, what are you trying to say?


Ajeet Singh said:


> Becoming NIRVAIR is a zillion dollar challenge since it
> is enjoyed by a BRAHMGIANI only


oh well thats me stuffed


Ajeet Singh said:


> Have you ever enjoyed a glimpse of a BRAHMGIANI ??


no, I have never glimpsed a BRAHMGIANI, never mind enjoyed it


Ajeet Singh said:


> Yes , we can but HOW??


yes how, please tell us,


Ajeet Singh said:


> If you see a living BRAHMGIANI who is only 11 years old


errr yes.....


Ajeet Singh said:


> his photo
> itself reflects the super powers of GURU HARKRISHAN JEE MAHARAJ


oh right, well thats fully in line with Sikhism, super power photographs!


----------



## chazSingh

'needy' love is attachment, disguised as 'love'

true love is complete freedom...where you want the best for the other person...whether they decide to be with you or not...complete freedom...

husband loves wife....wife wants to leave him...in attachment, husband cannot imagine life without wife...is tormented...how can i live without her...what will become of me...i love her and she doesn't care....

in true love husband thinks "i love her...i want her to be happy, with me or without me...god bless you...wish you all the best"....and husband moves forward with his life with good feelings of chardi kala, and good wishes for all concerned...

thats true love...but what i see around me...and within my own life...we are consumed with attachment...calling it love....deluded... 

as said in the previous post...complete fearlessness comes to the Brahmgiani..the one who has merged with waheguru...knows the whole of creation and beyond and thus there is nothing to fear...
He/She knows everything.

this state can be attained with the help of Guru Ji...


----------



## N30S1NGH

Fear can be only truly overcome by impersonal unconditional love(its just loves) and gyan(wisdom) of our true nature. There are all kinds of fears ego has, one may overcome visible ones but there are many subtle levels of fear just waiting to arise in consciousness/mind. Even when one is able to reach heights of spirituality one cannot totally free from fear as they also try to sustain an certain stage in spirituality -ego has a fear that it will loose certain stage in spirituality, its only by grace of Satguru (our internal Guru-shabad/shabad gyan-paratma) fear can be totally destroyed. 

Our true nature is of Supreme- Nirbhauo(Fearless) in mool mantar. Only way to destroy fear is to understand and realize our true nature.

Nirbhauo- No fear- fearless as there is only one in all, all in one- fear from what? There is NO other, Ikoankar is all, all is ikoankar. Realizing bhramgyan- one universal light in all including myself is surely Nirbhauo-fearless unconditional fearless love and end of fear.

Here now i am speaking to you -fear thought just came in, i am also speaking in fear as i just remember i m going to be late. Oh shoot.

Only way to overcome fear, is natural abidance in fearless-bhramgyan and that cannot come without grace of shabad guru/Gyan internal Satguru-atma-paratma.


----------

